# Satori.Coin.Robber overriding wallet addresses



## Divide Overflow (Jan 18, 2018)

A variant of the Satori botnet is reportedly using open remote management ports in Claymore miners and changing wallet addresses.
Those running Claymore miners should look into changing to read only access for remote management.

http://blog.netlab.360.com/art-of-s...g-eth-bitcoin-by-replacing-wallet-address-en/


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 18, 2018)

Another nail in the security of Crypto mining.
Hope no one here gets hit. If your mining or just keeping a wallet then you need to revise your implemented security measures


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 19, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Another nail in the security of Crypto mining.
> Hope no one here gets hit. If your mining or just keeping a wallet then you need to revise your implemented security measures



Not if you are "just keeping a wallet."

This would effect miners yes, of claymore only, with absolutely no firewall...

This is a very small, foolish group.


----------

